# guidlines for coding



## cpc lee (Nov 11, 2009)

I have taken the CPC test twice. I was told this last time I need help with guidlines and practice management. I will be taken the test again in Dec.
I been studying with practice test from the AAPC. I have been studying with my Carole Buck book step by step. I need info on what they mean by guidlines and practice management. Is there someone who can help me 


Thanks
Demi


----------



## kmayfield (Nov 11, 2009)

*Guidelines and practice management*

CPC Lee 

I really don't know what they mean by that, I can only assume that maybe you narrowed your choices to the correct codes only the order of the coding wasn't correct.  There are chapter specific coding guidlines in the CPT book. I would suggest reading the entire guidelines section in the front of the ICD-9 CM book. Have you ever worked in a medical practice? What do you do now? I think practice management from what I remember is dealing with ins payments and medicare specific issues etc. Did you know there are G codes that medicare uses in lieu of some of the E&M codes or other 99 codes in our cpt manual? It might be stuff like that.....read the HCPCS and guidelines and see where you get. I hope this was helpful....good luck to you. 

Kelly


----------



## cpc lee (Nov 11, 2009)

I work for a group  Neurologist, I do there precertfication, I have medical knowledge for the pass 15yrs or so. I was told that practice management was the Hipaa info. I was hoping someone would know exactley what part hipaa do I need to know.


----------



## anuja.devasthali (Nov 12, 2009)

*Same questions*

I also have same querry. Where we can get sample questions for Practice Management, Hippa etc...?


----------

